# for raptor or nike



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

if you have read your post raptor that i replied in i will now add those pictures i mentioned about my cariba.
i do not think they will breed in my tank as i advised but i was curious as to whether this is an egg bound cariba.
this fish has not eaten for well over 24hrs.
what do you think here is the pics the first is a comparison between the two cariba
thanks
dixon


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

here is the one i think maybe a she,and she always looks this big
dixon


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

a closer look


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

another comparison of the 2


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

here is the other one for comparison.
not so fat


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

here is a close up of the fat one again


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

My moma RB, is just huge, her belly is very robust. The belly on your cariba is big indeed, but it's kind of wierd that it's all up at the front?:rock:

I just looked at the big Cariba on the P-Fury banner, I't belly is closer to the pectoral fins too, it could be characteristc of Cariba's. Have they been showing signs of breeding?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I would think that there would be a charactor change in attitude. They get alot meaner, I would think that they would get darker also. It could be an internal blockage, Do you feed them beef or beefheart? There was a similar thread that hollywood pointed out it might a blockage of some sort, and it cleared up after a little while they stopped feeding beefheart.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Raptor said:


> I would think that there would be a charactor change in attitude. They get alot meaner, I would think that they would get darker also. It could be an internal blockage, Do you feed them beef or beefheart? There was a similar thread that hollywood pointed out it might a blockage of some sort, and it cleared up after a little while they stopped feeding beefheart.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Raptor said:


> I would think that there would be a charactor change in attitude. They get alot meaner, I would think that they would get darker also. It could be an internal blockage, Do you feed them beef or beefheart? There was a similar thread that hollywood pointed out it might a blockage of some sort, and it cleared up after a little while they stopped feeding beefheart.


 i never feed them beefheart only whitebait ,pellet or prawn at the moment and this p has had this look since i got it so 3 weeks.
this cariba eats just the same as the other p's and has no problems and i did see that other thread you mentioned but as i said it eats ok so i dont think blockage.
it may just be the body shape for this fish i dont know but it is interesting, this is the more aggressive out of the 2 and the biggest p in the tank but they have not showed any signs of breeding and i dont think they will.
thanks
dixon


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

OK, this might be a little bit out there, but heres what I think, I think that there was a bite there when it was smaller, and it has healed up, right in front of the anal fin, one of my Reds got a bite there, and his stomach now looks like that.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

this was also a possiblilty that i was thinking the only thing though is if this happened it possibly would have took of the 2 fins in that area also and these do not grow back but you never know.
i was just curious about the different shapes but even that can be a minefield as most fish dont always look exactly alike do they.
anyway thanks for all the input.
dixon


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Looks normal to me. Sexing cariba is nearly impossible. Ive got a shoal of 10 and have no idea what sex they are. Comparing they're body type with natts and assuming the buldge is a female is almost like comparing apples to oranges. Cant be done.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Looks normal to me. Sexing cariba is nearly impossible. Ive got a shoal of 10 and have no idea what sex they are. Comparing they're body type with natts and assuming the buldge is a female is almost like comparing apples to oranges. Cant be done.


 I agree that it's nearly impossible to tell the sex of any p's 100%. As for comparing cariba to rbp ... I believe that the placement of the internal organs are the same. In that case, sexing by someone with a good maybe possible. I've never owned cariba's, but Dixon's looks as if it had a chunk taken out of it at an early age. I have one that looks similar, but I think it's a male. The reason I believe that it's a male is that it's always blowing nest and trying to get one of my females to get busy. Hasn't happen yet ... so dunno.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

well thanks for all the insight everybody it is a bit of a mine field and you are riight hollywood comparing cariba to natts is not exactly the best thing to do but i was just curious.
dixon


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

tweaked said:


> As for comparing cariba to rbp ... I believe that the placement of the internal organs are the same. In that case, sexing by someone with a good maybe possible.


 I think they are not the same internally - internal differences are one of the determining factors that make up seperate species.
And simply applying things from one species to another doesn't work...


----------



## Salvinni (May 18, 2003)

Totally agree w/ Honda on the Bite mark when young.
Thas first thing i thought.


----------

